# 5D MKII CD?



## 2trout (Jan 5, 2013)

I recently purchased a secondhand 5D MKII which did not come with the original CD.
Is there anywhere where I can get hold of an original or copy, thanks!


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jan 8, 2013)

The latest version of the Canon EOS Digital Solution disk is 27.1 bundled with the EOS 6D. The software in the CD is not freeware according to Canon's EULA. You should buy one???


----------



## Rashid (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_ii#DriversAndSoftware

You should be able to download the software from Canon.


----------



## 2trout (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks for the replies, I found a CD & manual bundle which I bought, so all is good now! ;D


----------

